# Brute 750 vs 700 Mud Pro



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking at buying a new quad soon. Its down to the Brute Force and a 700 Mud Pro. I have ridden Arctic Cat and like the ergonomics and how it rides. The Brute has more potential I imagine? I will be running 29.5 s/w Outlaw 2s on whichever quad I get. Already done the readup on the Teryx bevel gear swap. 

The Arctic Cat has 14" ground clearance vs 9.4" on the Brute. Cats got a warranty for riding in mud in addition to snorkels, bumpers, a winch, upgraded clutching, and power steering. I can get a Brute with power steering I know that, would have to add a lift, snorkels, and clutch work along with a winch to be equipped the same as the Mud Pro. But a friend is running 32.5 Mambas on his Brute and going on his first ride with em this weekend. Claimed it still wheelied pretty good with the Mambas still. Has been running 32 Backs.

Which would yall choose and why? 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

No love for the 650/800XMR?


----------



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

I dont wanna kill myself Mac! 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Or kill multiple rear diffs

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been away from the Can-am community for awhile....I was thinking the 1k's were having most of the diff issues, not so much the 650 or even the 800. Friend of mine has had a 650XMR for a couple years now, no problems with it. He's running 30" S/W backs.


----------



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

The XMR are really too much money for me to spend on a quad. I still have to upgrade tires and add snorkels to suit my needs. I do not like Silverbacks. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Brute Force all day long. 
If you get the ThudPro, you better read the really fine print in their warrenty. Just a piece of advice.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Keep in mind you ARE on a Brute forum. LMAO Having said that, Mud Pro, and their warranty is second to none compared to everybody elses. They fixed any and everything that ever went wrong with mine. Mainly wheel seals, constant maintenence if you're gonna stay in the mud. Brute will have more power but you will spend alot more time WORKING on it than the kitty. The bikes are built alot alike but going with a single cylinder motor will be more forgiving if you ever drown it. The v-twins HATE water. I have a buddy that has a mud pro and he has literally beat that thing to death and it's still his go to bike when his RZR's and Ranger are down. We can give you opinions till you're tired of reading them. LOL Just go with the one that fits and rides best for YOU......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> We can give you opinions till you're tired of reading them. LOL Just go with the one that fits and rides best for YOU......


Agreed...just go with the gut....and get out there !


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Best warranty I found was me learning to fix what I broke. I prefer arctic cat have ridden both, I also prefer aftermarket mods, My snorkels seem better.


----------



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

I can get a Brute 750 EPS for $9999 out the door without taxes. Mud Pro 700 is $11000 bought out of state and no taxes.

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------

